
Turn Your Smartphone into Any Kind of Sensor - hownottowrite
http://www.nasa.gov/offices/oct/feature/turn-your-smartphone-into-any-kind-of-sensor
======
hownottowrite
[1] Original Article: "NODE+ Platform Integrates Sensors with Smartphones"
[http://spinoff.nasa.gov/Spinoff2016/cg_1.html](http://spinoff.nasa.gov/Spinoff2016/cg_1.html)

